# Strange waves near Scott's Point Saturday



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

I was out with my brother drifting near Scott's Point this past Saturday morning. I l was casting north & I saw 3 really large waves coming towards us. The really strange thing is that the wind was out of the south & these waves were going against the wind. 

The first wave lifted up the starboard side of the boat & before the boat could get back to level the 2nd wave pushed the starboard side of the boat up even higher. The 3rd wave pushed the starboard side of the boat to the point I actually thought we were going to capsize! Every thing in the boat was sliding to port & it even knocked our water bottles out of the drink holders.

The waves must have been a wake but we didn't see any boat running that could throw that large of waves. I have owned boats on LE for 40+ years & this has never happened. My boat is a 28' Baha hard top w/ 10' beam & is a heavy boat.

I am hoping that someone else experienced these waves on Saturday. Or has anyone ever experienced something like this?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

There was a crazy current there Saturday also


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

russh said:


> I was out with my brother drifting near Scott's Point this past Saturday morning. I l was casting north & I saw 3 really large waves coming towards us. The really strange thing is that the wind was out of the south & these waves were going against the wind.
> 
> The first wave lifted up the starboard side of the boat & before the boat could get back to level the 2nd wave pushed the starboard side of the boat up even higher. The 3rd wave pushed the starboard side of the boat to the point I actually thought we were going to capsize! Every thing in the boat was sliding to port & it even knocked our water bottles out of the drink holders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Earthquake


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Beware the rogue wave.....They come out of nowhere and raise havoc..


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I have seen this a lot through the years. A big wake from a boat with white caps for some reason can travel a long ways across the lake.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I believe those are called seiche waves. I did some research when it buried the nose of my 26 footer cuddy cabin on a calm day. It was a day after heavy south winds. 3 massive waves out of nowhere put water up to the windshield while anchored. If I would have been anchored off the stern I'm guessing it would have sank.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

seen them probably 5-6 times over the years. they sneak up on you for sure. had 3 of them hit while fishing off Cleveland one year at night. first one soaked me because I was letting out a board, the second one threw me down and the third made me laugh and swear a little.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

So they travel in 3s it sounds like ?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Saw an article about this a few years back it's a crazy phenomenon they are starting to understand better. It mostly happens in the great lakes and shallower parts of the ocean surprisingly enough the Bermuda triangle is a heavy active place for it. These rogue waves are results of high current and water temp differences coupled with atmospheric changes that spawn these bad boys. Its what they are pointing to for a lot of random sunken ships out of nowhere. They have had some 30+' in the Bahamas areas. Scary stuff! If I find the story I'll post it


----------



## rmcmillen09 (Jul 15, 2014)

80's One single wave come ashore Lake Erie night fishing yelled to warn the two fellas I was fishing with, one listened the other went swimming along with his tackle. Have witnessed a couple other waves out in our boat also that had two or three others with it. A buddy of mine and his wife were trolling off Conneaut 10 years back and one came over the back completely stuffing his wife in the cutty and he was slammed into windshield.They got banged up but were able to stay afloat and make it back!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe these rogue waves are called the three sisters....


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like I am not the only one that has experienced this weird occurrence. If I would have had a smaller boat I have no doubt it would have flipped us over. I have never had this boat list so far even when I have been fishing with NE winds. I don't know what kept us from capsizing.

I know that we all will hit a wave when running that is larger than the rest of the waves but this is the first time this ever happened to me while drifting. One wave would not be a problem but 3 distinct waves like what happened to us is really scary. I hope it's a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> I believe these rogue waves are called the three sisters....


 Yes mentioned in this article...Good read...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Possible answer?

https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/seiche.html


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

had one of those rouge suckers hit me perchin out of lorain , man let the anchor go and let the line pay out powered up the motor and hit that sucker at part quarter or the nose would have went under scared the crap ot of me. I guess it was about 4 ft , just a single though.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Yup the water was moving west after the big blow. We fished in front of Magee marsh Saturday and Sunday. Saturday we had 12' water. Sunday the exact same line it was 14'. Water level went up around 2' in 24 hours time.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I got hit with something like that in a bass boat near a shoal off of the West Harbor area a few years ago. Flat faced wave maybe 3-4 ft high that seemed to span as far as I could see. I had my dad on the boat, and we got off the fishing seats and sat down on the deck and held on. Didn’t have time to turn the big motor on and didn’t want to say up on the trolling motor. First wave spun us sideways, second crashed over the side, and the third came over the back of the boat. Never felt like we were going to sink, but I started up the pumps and then headed for the inlet quite spooked.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Finally the answer I’ve been looking for. My buddy and I had this happen to us night fishing inside the breakwalls by Cleveland. And I only have a 14 ft Alum. Calm night and we were so confused when I seen them coming from the shore and no boats around. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Experienced this several times through the years and often wondered where they came from or how they were generated. Thanks for the researched information.


----------



## Andy knapp (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes this happened to us on 4/26/18. We were fishing near Turtle Creek. It wasn't that bad like some of these other stories but it was like glass out there that day and all the sudden 3 waves probably 3 foot came out of nowhere.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Carpn said:


> So they travel in 3s it sounds like ?


Everything in 3's


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I was fishing with a friend and guide off Montauk point 7 or 8 years ago in late September. There was a hurricane well offshore that was throwing waves in 3s about 7 feet high on the deeper areas. The first time we noticed it though, we were on a shallow shelf and didn't see them. In 20 seconds time (3) 12 feet high waves rose up within casting distance of our boat. The captain must have known what was happening. He started engine immediately, had us bring lines in and he took us down range where the waves fell to manageable 5 feet or so. I didn't even have time to say "holy $hit!" as the first wave rose up next to us. The waves kept coming all day about every 25 mins. A number of boats that day were caught too shallow and close to shore when the waves rose up. A few were even beached. 
Rickerd


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

russh said:


> I was out with my brother drifting near Scott's Point this past Saturday morning. I l was casting north & I saw 3 really large waves coming towards us. The really strange thing is that the wind was out of the south & these waves were going against the wind.
> 
> The first wave lifted up the starboard side of the boat & before the boat could get back to level the 2nd wave pushed the starboard side of the boat up even higher. The 3rd wave pushed the starboard side of the boat to the point I actually thought we were going to capsize! Every thing in the boat was sliding to port & it even knocked our water bottles out of the drink holders.
> 
> ...


Seen this on Lake Ontario. Scared me and my dad.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

russh said:


> I was out with my brother drifting near Scott's Point this past Saturday morning. I l was casting north & I saw 3 really large waves coming towards us. The really strange thing is that the wind was out of the south & these waves were going against the wind.
> 
> The first wave lifted up the starboard side of the boat & before the boat could get back to level the 2nd wave pushed the starboard side of the boat up even higher. The 3rd wave pushed the starboard side of the boat to the point I actually thought we were going to capsize! Every thing in the boat was sliding to port & it even knocked our water bottles out of the drink holders.
> 
> ...


Where is Scott's Point?


----------



## hydrasportbill (Sep 11, 2012)

Tbomb55 said:


> Where is Scott's Point?


 A FEW YEARS BACK A ROGUE WAVE HIT THE JET EXPRESS AND BROKE THE WINDSHIELD,THAT HAD TO BE A BIG ONE.


----------



## eyeboom (Jan 24, 2012)

https://www.clickondetroit.com/weat...t-lakes-heres-what-they-are-and-how-they-form


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

They were most likely waves caused by a seiche. The wind piles up all the water on one side of the lake then the water rebounds back after the wind stops or changes direction. You can get really strong currents that form weird wave patterns. Temperature differences in the lake strata can also cause upwellings of water that form a standing rolling wave that stays in one location. The upwelling waves are great places to troll around if ya find one.


----------



## FireSnoop FM (Jun 11, 2009)

If it was Saturday .. I bet it was the boat we saw in Geneva refueling.. 95 ft on way to Michigan.. it was hauling ass when it took off around 11 .. throwing a rooster tail and five foot plus double wake


----------



## FireSnoop FM (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FireSnoop FM said:


> View attachment 262989


You should have said "Hi". Didn't you see my OGF sticker on the stern?


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

probly just getting up to trolling speed ...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

baitguy said:


> probly just getting up to trolling speed ...


Yep good for trolling at Put-In-Bay!


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

it's amazing what the wind can do to the water levels. was at east harbor st. park laor day week end one year and there was sustined winds all weekend with the occasional gust. all the water at the beach was blown out and you could walk out to the break wall.


----------

